# Oster A5 Turbo reviews, PLEASE!!!!!



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I hated mine....I bet I used them about 4 times and I gave them to my friend so she could learn to groom at home. She still has them and she uses them for shavedowns on her standard who is a farm and field hunting dog, pond swimming, horse trail riding companion. This poodle has the thickest heavy coat and it cuts him down easily. I hated that I COULDN'T do nice Face, feet and tails with it....thats why I got rid of it. And it runs very hot....hence that's why it comes with ceramic blades...they stay cool longer especially with a hot-burning clipper like that.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Osters have a reputation for being heavy - very heavy - and getting hot with use. For just a little more money, you can buy Andis or Laube or other groomer-friendly clippers.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have only ever used Osters in all of my years of grooming. They do get warm, so best to have more than one set. I have six. When one of these dies, I am going to try Wahl or Andis just to see what the excitement is about. The one thing I appreciate about the Osters is they are the pioneers of dog clippers and are still around. My hands are pretty big and I do not find them heavy. Trilliums hands are narrow and she does not find them heavy either.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have had them for years. You really don't need the two speed, I end up not using the faster speed as they do get the blades hotter because of the increased friction. They are a work horse. I can run them all day. They are heavier and can cause wrist pain after using them all day. I tend to switch to different clippers to give my wrist a break.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have only ever used Osters in all of my years of grooming. They do get warm, so best to have more than one set. I have six. When one of these dies, I am going to try Wahl or Andis just to see what the excitement is about. The one thing I appreciate about the Osters is they are the pioneers of dog clippers and are still around. My hands are pretty big and I do not find them heavy. Trilliums hands are narrow and she does not find them heavy either.


I have always only used Oster (Golden A5 -2 speed), mine died and I have ordered the Wahl KM2 (I hope I like it). My friend has the new version of my same Osters and it is very differrent (almost cheap) I did her cocker's with it and hated it. I also tried the purple Andis and it heated up much to quickly. I loved my Oster's but decided I needed to venture to another brand, I'll let you know how I make out (I'm hoping you can teach an old dog new tricks).


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

I had an Oster but gave it to my dad to use on his Cocker Spaniels. I did not like how quickly they heated up. I have the Chromado Wahl for FFT ( it runs cool and quiet, which the poos seem to appreciate), and love my Andis for body work.


----------

